# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Do u have a best freind in your school life,,,,,,,,,,,,

## idenismilani

i thinkwe all have freinds and buddies and pals and wutever we call them..but wut about a best friend?!someone who is reallt essential in ur life and goes on with years?since when u have ur best friend?as for me i have a one best friend,,i know her for 17 years so far!!!!!!we've been through alot together ..we shared very special moments...our graduations..our heartbreaks...our weddings...our first babies!!tell me ur experiance.

----------


## Tulip

Friends are  an essential part of our lives and yes i do some really best buddies and I love them.

----------

